# Yield per plant of Sea of Green?



## Track

So, I've been looking at different growing methods and, since I have a limited space, I came across the Sea of Green method where you flower the plants early and thus have smaller plants.

This begs the obvious question - if the plants are smaller, how much less do they yield?

Currently, I space my plants 50-60cm apart and their leaves don't ever touch. They grow to 5 feet in a 5 gallon pot and I got 100-120 grams (3.5-4 oz.) per plant.

This gives me a total of ~450 grams (~16 oz.) per square meter.

If I flower the plants early and only give them 30cm of space, I would fit 9 plants instead of 4 in a square meter, meaning that to break even each plant would need to yield at least 50 grams.

Is that possible? I mean, if it were then everyone would be doing it, wouldn't they?


----------



## BenfukD

strain dependent ( some SOG better then others )


Ben


----------



## Hushpuppy

I don't see where having more, smaller plants would provide more yield unless the strain off plant is best suited to sea of green. I get my best yields from using scrog with 4-5 plants in a 4'x4' or 5'x5' space.


----------



## Track

multifarious said:


> Yielding just 0.448gpw on your last round you need to concentrate on improving your skills before growing more intensively.



Improving my skills?

The reason I had 0.55gpw is because I only had 5 plants and invested in a 1000w light.

It's as if you forget how a first grow is supposed to be.



multifarious said:


> There is zero reason for smaller plants to harvest less than larger plants



So, let me get this straight.

You flowered your plants early enough that at max they only reached 30x30cm in size and thus managed to fit 9 of them under a 600w HPS..

And they each yielded as much as one of my 60x60x 6-foot tall plants??

How is that physically possible?

There is less physical space, so there must be less buds. That is the one reason I can see for smaller plants to harvest less than larger plants.

I'd love to be corrected if I am wrong because that means I can get sticking rich super fast.



multifarious said:


> x9 Kaliman Cheese #1
> 600w
> 1m squared
> 33oz - 924g cured harvest
> 1.54 gpw
> 3.6oz / 102g per plant



I really don't know what to make of you, multi.

One second you're trolling me and laughing in some defensive rage high and the next you're quite lucid, showing your ability to grow in a rather smart way.

It's like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.
One second you're sarcastic and find the idea of selling distasteful.
The next, you're documenting how you grow dozens of plants which could only be for the purpose of selling.

Unless.. you smoke all those plants, and have thus developed schizophrenia where one part of you is a childish oaf and the other part of you in a horticulture wiz kid.

Either way.. I must admit that is a nice setup if you didn't just tack your name to it.


EDIT: Wow, this gets even crazier. Multi was apparently so butthurt about my response to his ridiculous PM that he has blocked all PMs on this site, LMFAO.

And just for the sake of transparency, here is what he wrote:



			
				Track said:
			
		

> multifarious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multifarious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Track said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for making 5,000$ in 5 months - that was in 3 days. My entire 5-plant  crop will sell for $12k-$13k. It's just not possible to sell it all in 3  days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really ??????????
> 
> pmsl
> 
> you think you'll make 12-13k from 450g :rofl:
> 
> you're priceless lol
> 
> (rounded up) $12k = $27 per gram $756 an oz $12,096 a pound
> 
> it's no wonder you moved to Israel
> 
> $5000 from 450g is much more realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> I sold the 550g (avg. 110g per plant) for $12,750.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you hoped to achieve by telling me how much I would sell it for AFTER I had already sold it.
Click to expand...



Just try to contrast that with what he said in this thread. It's a hell of a doozie!

Look at the sarcasm, the emoticons, the lack of punctuation, the use of PMSL which usually on /b/tards use.. holy bipolar disorder, Batman!

And then to find out this guy professionally grows 1.5gpw (allegedly).. isn't it amazing how you sometimes meet these kinds of people? Are you even human?


----------



## Track

multifarious said:


> Sea of Green



Yeah, what about it?

I ask you questions and you post more photos.. weird, man.



multifarious said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?u=11537



Come on, be honest. Who's photos are you stealing?

No way a crazy mothersucker like you could or would grow this much dank.


----------



## Rosebud

Don't get personal please. This is getting tiring. Multi really grows dank, he isn't lying. 

You Track want a better harvest. Try it if you want to. I don't feel comfortable doing a scrog or a sog and I am a pretty good grower. Multi had a point to up your grow skills first...but hey, you can do whatever you want. Try it see how it goes, and post up your pics.  we are on your side to become the best grower you can.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Multi is correct about the need to really perfect your environment and growing skills in order to maximize any grow style. I personally have found that I don't like SOG because it makes them difficult to manage as I like to let mine get bigger. Multi is used to keeping his plants smaller and has mastered the small plant yield like Hamster. Those skills just come with experience. Keep reading and asking questions and growing and you will see improvements with each grow. 

But beware, having very good success early on can jade you to the crashes that are inevitable. When you have a major problem occur, it can make you doubt your experience, but you have to ride it out and learn from the mistakes.

I know that we all have our own idiosyncrasies and qwerks, so when we combine that with egos and typed conversation, it is easy to take folks the wrong way, and/or misunderstand intent and inflection. I try to dismiss any misunderstandings as just that


----------



## SmokinMom

Wow track, why so defensive?  You're getting great advice on your many threads and then accuse multi of stealing pictures and calling him crazy?  How disrespectful.  I've seen multifarious' grows 1st hand and he grows the best dank I've seen.  You, sir, are the butthurt one.  If you are here to learn then you should implement the tools you've been given, and you will see favorable results.  Seriously, he's got mad skills...to doubt and try to discredit members here shows just how big your ego is.  Get over yourself and start growing some bad azz dank.  We will be watching.


----------



## Track

SmokinMom said:


> Wow track, why so defensive?



Did you read the PM he sent me? Why wouldn't I get defensive? Defensiveness breeds defensiveness.

That and the fact that you're actually on his side which is downright infuriating.. and ridiculously puzzling.




SmokinMom said:


> You're getting great advice on your many threads and then accuse multi of stealing pictures and calling him crazy?



But that's precisely my point, don't you see?
On the hand, he gives great advice (sort of).
On the other hand, he's completely fruitloops.

How does that make sense? I must know!




SmokinMom said:


> How disrespectful.



Disrespectful like PM'ing someone and saying that you're pissing yourself laughing at their expense?

Don't be a hypocrite.



SmokinMom said:


> I've seen multifarious' grows 1st hand and he grows the best dank I've seen.



And what do you mean "I've seen it first hand"? You've actually been to his house and seen it in person?

Well, then you sir have the singular opportunity to explain to us what makes this crazy guy tick - how does he balance the crazy childishness and the awesome growing ability?

I am seriously curious. Also, why doesn't he sell?



SmokinMom said:


> You, sir, are the butthurt one.



No, I am the victim so at best I am achieving overkill retribution.

(Which is btw the name of my indie metal-punk band)



SmokinMom said:


> If you are here to learn then you should implement the tools you've been given, and you will see favorable results.



Learn from what? His response to my questions was to post more pics.




SmokinMom said:


> Seriously, he's got mad skills...to doubt and try to discredit members here shows just how big your ego is.



First of all, he's good but he's nothing close to the best. You should see the kind of rooms experts build. I hope to achieve that some day.

Secondly, I am not trying to discredit him. I am simply trying to understand how someone as crazy as him can be so good at anything besides math.




SmokinMom said:


> Get over yourself and start growing some bad azz dank.  We will be watching.



I already have grown some bad azz dank. I sold it for $13,000.

And I will never get over myself.


----------



## SmokinMom

Pot, kettle....

Yes, I've been to site 1 and site 2 many times, even helped harvest a few.  I've experienced personally his hash, bho and tinctures each of which are top notch.   The dude knows his stuff.  You're getting his advice for free so why not take it.  Spend less time being defensive, more time listening and improving your skills and you will reap the rewards.  So stop flapping your jaws and go get busy.  

Oh, FYI - private messages should be exactly that- private.  If someone wishes to not want to receive those messages it's their perogative.


----------



## orangesunshine

what a bunch of CRAP---this thread is sea of green yield per plant and turned into another rant by a red dot guy been here 3 months---seems we need a mod to step in and give this guy a time out due to his abrasive attitude---continuous discussion of SELLING WEED---total disrespect for those he is seeking guidance from---more interested in trolling than learning to grow

truck---u seem to be a bit edumacated---think about ur question---and apply your common sense---does it make sense that a 1' plant will yield the same as a 5' plant

yields are always relative to the growers resources and skills---so yes a crappy grower might be lucky to yield the same weight from a 5' plant as a skilled grower growing a 1' plant---and a grower that does not improve his skills will grow the same crap if he grows a 1' plant or a 10' plant

sea of green aint gonna improve yield if you only know how to grow schwagg to begin with---if you got the skills to grow the dank u claim---than there are many things u can do to maximize/tweak ur yield/space ratio---happy trails


----------

